# Moots Smoothie auf Ebay...



## T.R. (22. April 2002)

Versteigere meinen Moots Smoothie Rahmen auf Ebay. Ab 2500 Euro inkl. Vorbau und Sattelstütze.


----------



## gage_ (23. April 2002)

Ein Link zur Auktion waer das Nonplusultra, und in der Hoelle sollst Du schmoren, weil Du wegen 600g das Strike dem Smoothie vorziehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (23. April 2002)

Ich bin so frei: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1823622868

MfG, rikman


----------



## ice (24. April 2002)

Hallo T.R.
Wie kommt `s daß du dich von dem edlen Titan trennst ?
 Merlin weg , Moots weg ???


----------



## T.R. (24. April 2002)

für den Link.
@ ICE
Ob ich mich komplett vom Titan trenne, steht übrigens noch nicht fest. Mal gucken......


----------



## Schulbub (24. April 2002)

Hab mir grad die Auktion angesehen. Mag zwar keine Bergaufräder mehr mein Eigen nennen, aber.....
Nie, aber wirklich nie würd ich mich von so einem Rad trennen können. Möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken. Bin mal gespannt, ob du das bei E-Bay überhaupt los wirst. Drück dir die Daumen und auch wieder nicht


----------



## T.R. (24. April 2002)

funktionierte m.E. auch sehr gut. Die Entscheidung fiel mir nicht leicht, aber sie ist jetzt definitiv gefallen. Ich bin halt kein Sammler, sondern nutze das MTB als reines Sportgerät. Hier gilt für mich: Das Leichte ist des Schwereren Feind. Kult hin oder her...... Ich bin selber gespannt, ob ich es bei Ebay loswerde. Mal gucken......


----------

